# Robert Sherman



## Maltin (Mar 7, 2012)

Very sad to hear of his death. The music that he and his brother made will live with me forever. Still waiting to see the film, The Boys, which documents their story and the fact that they apparently didn't get on outside their working relationship.  Anyone here seen it?


----------

